# Joined the club! 2022 Tiguan SE



## babybau (Aug 18, 2015)

Just picked up a 2022 Tiguan SE last night with the pano roof. It is a really nice looking car. We weren't planning on buying a car but wanted to check it out. It is pretty much the stock SE just with the roof on it. I was curious about adding in nav to it, is that an option to add afterwards? Also was curious of any mods/updates you all have done.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

babybau said:


> I was curious about adding in nav to it, is that an option to add afterwards?


No, and just use your phone instead....it's better/faster/free/up to date


----------



## 02BugDriver (May 13, 2014)

Agreed. Definitely utilize Apple CarPlay or Android Auto.


----------



## akagaby93 (Oct 18, 2021)

2022 lets post mods!!!


----------



## 02BugDriver (May 13, 2014)

I'd love to do some to mine but I'm not tryna have issues with this 10 year warranty


----------



## BAFUdaGreat (May 7, 2021)

Looks like an R-Line? Or are my eyes not working properly (again)


----------



## TigWan (Dec 20, 2021)

Just got mine as well. Quite happy with it after 1,500 miles in the last couple of weeks.


----------



## babybau (Aug 18, 2015)

BAFUdaGreat said:


> Looks like an R-Line? Or are my eyes not working properly (again)


Not an R-Line, just a regular SE with the pano roof


----------



## PLF8593 (Feb 11, 2014)

snobrdrdan said:


> No, and just use your phone instead....it's better/faster/free/up to date


so much this


----------



## SSC (Sep 23, 2021)

Just FYI, a Tiguan is a very nice motor vehicle, but it’s certainly not a “car.”
A car is a sedan, coupe, roadster (spider), estate (station wagon) or a saloon. A VW Tiguan, however is a wannabe SUV often called by the silly name, “crossover,” in the USA.
“Crossovers” are motor vehicles for people who are indecisive and unsure whether they want an actual driver’s car or a UTE. Folks who don’t care to have the road-going benefits of a good car, or an actual off-road-capable vehicle, so they select among the profusion of compromise platforms called “crossovers”; the “transgendered” ho-hum 4-wheel vehicle, which are generally quite adequate, but do nothing particularly well except perhaps apply the brakes when the supposed driver is sending a text.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

What an irrelevant reply.


----------



## garbonz1 (Apr 14, 2010)

Yeah, and a perfect medium size snow vehicle in Colorado, good AWD, just high enough, just comfy enough. Don’t care what they call it, ain’t trying to race or haul cargo. Haters begone


----------



## TigWan (Dec 20, 2021)

A rose by any other name would still smell as sweet.

"Car" is an abbreviated form of "carriage". The original carriages were usually drawn by horses, but then the "horseless carriage" was invented. These became know as motor carriages and had big wheels and nice upright seating positions and could cover all terrain. As the Tiguan is a horseless motor carriage, designed for carrying people over all sorts of roads and even off roads, it can definitely be known by the abbreviated form of carriage, _i.e._ a car.

Now back to our regular programme.


----------



## dash_withadollarsign (Jul 17, 2020)

Just picked mine up 2 days ago!! Congratulations 👏 🥳. It honestly feels like a luxury mini suv but it's F**king huge inside. That's also my MK5 I've had for 4 years now.


----------



## CarniifeX (Aug 24, 2008)

So we just went to pick up a 2022 Tiguan SE on Sunday for my girlfriend, and I am quite confused by the safety features/options.

What we are confused about is, the car has the front sensor in the VW logo, it also has front parking sensors in the bumper, but not actual parking sensors when parking (no visual/audible beeps).

It is equipped with IQ.Drive as standard. This feature includes:

Travel Assist (semi-automated driving assistance)
Adaptive Cruise Control (ACC) Stop & Go
Lane Assist (Lane Keeping System)
Emergency Assist (semi-automated vehicle assistance in a medical emergency)
Front Assist (Forward Collision Warning & Autonomous Emergency Braking w/ Pedestrian Monitoring)
Active Side Assist**
Rear Traffic Alert**

On the final two, how is it performing these tasks when there are no rear bumper parking sensors?

How is it going to stop the vehicle when backing up and there's a car or pedestrian crossing paths?


----------



## TexTig22 (Dec 23, 2021)

I just got a 22 SE as well, and it’s not equipped with the audible parking functions. That’s only on top trim levels. My previous VW had Front assist/Rear traffic alert and had no visible sensors anywhere. I believe there are also sensors in the rear view mirror mounting for some of the IQ drive functions.


----------



## dash_withadollarsign (Jul 17, 2020)

CarniifeX said:


> So we just went to pick up a 2022 Tiguan SE on Sunday for my girlfriend, and I am quite confused by the safety features/options.
> 
> What we are confused about is, the car has the front sensor in the VW logo, it also has front parking sensors in the bumper, but not actual parking sensors when parking (no visual/audible beeps).
> 
> ...



It's in the menu then driver assistance systems or you can push the button on your turn signal stock


----------



## Woozlewrangler (Nov 28, 2014)

Picked my US-Spec 2022 Tig SE up at the port (Bremerhaven, Germany) with 8mi/20km on the odo. Wading my way through owning a US-spec VW in Germany.


----------



## dash_withadollarsign (Jul 17, 2020)

Can anyone with a 22 se R-line check your coding for instrument cluster and find out what to change to get the color options for the virtual cockpit and mib3 I know the SE is capable due to the same hardware as the se R-line. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## auduron (9 mo ago)

02BugDriver said:


> Agreed. Definitely utilize Apple CarPlay or Android Auto.


I find that my android auto keeps disconnecting. Tried many different cables. I think I narrowed it down to when I temporarily lose service...


----------



## dash_withadollarsign (Jul 17, 2020)

auduron said:


> I find that my android auto keeps disconnecting. Tried many different cables. I think I narrowed it down to when I temporarily lose service...


Mine does the same it's annoying af


----------



## greggmischenko (Mar 21, 2011)

auduron said:


> I find that my android auto keeps disconnecting. Tried many different cables. I think I narrowed it down to when I temporarily lose service...





dash_withadollarsign said:


> Mine does the same it's annoying af


Did you try wireless AA? We had same problems with wired connection but wireless AA has been near-flawless in the new Tiguan.


----------



## auduron (9 mo ago)

greggmischenko said:


> Did you try wireless AA? We had same problems with wired connection but wireless AA has been near-flawless in the new Tiguan.


I did not! Any suggestions on what device is best to us for wireless AA?


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Your 22 (and my 21) already have wireless Android Auto (and Apple Car Play).
Pretty sure it comes standard on all models.
Oops, just checked and on the S models it is an add on.
All others have it standard....

Bob.

EDIT: You just need to have a fairly recent version of the Android Auto app on your phone...


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

I have AAwireless on my 2020. Works mostly okay, there is the occasional disconnect, but the more I look into it, the more I think it's AA or the head-unit that's causing a majority of the disconnects.


----------



## Goose---Lung (Jul 26, 2018)

CarniifeX said:


> So we just went to pick up a 2022 Tiguan SE on Sunday for my girlfriend, and I am quite confused by the safety features/options.
> 
> What we are confused about is, the car has the front sensor in the VW logo, it also has front parking sensors in the bumper, but not actual parking sensors when parking (no visual/audible beeps).
> 
> ...


Haha I can answer this... I just picked up the 2022 SE last week and on my second night of having it, I was backing out of a parking spot and someone had flown into the parking lot to park next to where I was.

I had looked down to open my drink for a second and next thing I know, the car stops really hard and it beeps at me when I look up to see "Emergency Braking Active. Please take over."

So idk man but it stopped the car for me while BACKING UP. I was confused but thankful cause that guy was maybe 5 inches away.


----------



## stiehler (Oct 22, 2019)

SSC said:


> Just FYI, a Tiguan is a very nice motor vehicle, but it’s certainly not a “car.”
> A car is a sedan, coupe, roadster (spider), estate (station wagon) or a saloon. A VW Tiguan, however is a wannabe SUV often called by the silly name, “crossover,” in the USA.
> “Crossovers” are motor vehicles for people who are indecisive and unsure whether they want an actual driver’s car or a UTE. Folks who don’t care to have the road-going benefits of a good car, or an actual off-road-capable vehicle, so they select among the profusion of compromise platforms called “crossovers”; the “transgendered” ho-hum 4-wheel vehicle, which are generally quite adequate, but do nothing particularly well except perhaps apply the brakes when the supposed driver is sending a text.


Nobody is forcing you to buy one, dude.


----------

